# Invisible Touch Detailing - Impreza WR1



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

This writeup is for a club member from the WR1 forum. The owner contacted myself a while ago to discuss some options for a treatment for his car. As he lived some distance from me, he made arrangements for a w'end in a hotel and car hire as transport for his trip away. His car was described as being in good condition and we decided an engine bay detail and stage 1 paint correction was in order.

I can honestly say his car was probably one of the cleanest and good condition WR1's i have seen yet and is a credit to him. It was also great to see one with such low mileage. Trying to catch swirls, especially on camera, can be tricky with these cars, but his car certainly had very light swirls and was overall described exceptionally well during booking. So, the task ahead was to improve on this, and the 2 day detail began.

This was the car on arrival







































































































































































































To start off the engine bay was degreased with APC, Engine Machine Cleaner and various brushes. This was then returned to later on



















All door, boot and fuel shuts were degreased with APC














































Next up, all parts of the wheels were cleaned using Bilberry wheel cleaner and tyres with APC










The car was then jet washed down, snow foamed and washed using the 2 bucket method with Meguiars Shampoo Plus. It was then taken inside to be clayed which removed very very minimal contamination. It was then taken back outside to be washed by 2 bucket method again before coming back inside to be dried and have paint readings taken. Prior to doing this, the engione bay, whilst still wet was sprayed with AeroSpace 303 and left to dry naturally.









































































As said previously, trying to get on camera what i was seeing by eye was very hard when it came to defects, but here are a few that were taken
































































I chose to use Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze with the Makita rotary and a 3M finishing pad for correction



















The spoiler was taped up underneath whilst working on the rear wings










Below are a few shots which showed up the level of correction on the car














































Once machine polishing was complete, the car was given an IPA wipedown










I discussed various options with the owner about how to protect and finish the car, including the pros and cons. We decided to apply 2 applications of Swissvax Best of Show wax to provide some nice warmth and depth. Due to this, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied by hand and buffed off a panel at a time










It was then time for the first layer of Best of Show



















The wheels were then treated with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and tyres with Endurance Tyre Gel




























The 4 mats were removed whilst the interior was hoovered and dash dusted down



















They were then cleaned with APC and dressed



















The door shuts were wiped down with Meguiars Last Touch










All exterior plastics and rubber seals were treated with Bumper Care









































































The exhaust was polished with Autosol and the followed up with Meguiars NXT










After a second coat of Endurance Tyre Gel, the wheels looked like this





































It was then time to check the Aerospace in the engine bay and to polish the paintwork by hand


















































































The second layer of Best of Show was then applied



















These were the final pictures





























































































































































































































































The last task was to prepare the service book before his arrival



















Another very enjoyable car to work on and fantastic club member to deal with.

Thanks for looking,

Regards,

Christian

ps - The owner had no problem with his plates being shown.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work. Very nice job


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

supeeeeeeeeeerb


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Superb,looks a fine example he's got himself - the 2nd cleanest WR1 in the UK


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Not a impreza fan but that is impressive as is the detail :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Superb,looks a fine example he's got himself - the 2nd cleanest WR1 in the UK


Hi Clark, thanks for the recent bits mate, and, i thought you might say that  

Cheers,


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice work, a good result!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Impreza,very good job done..


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Excellent write up and cracking work on the car, doubt its ever look so good before :thumb:

I love the wallet, pure professionalism!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely job. 

I'm guessing that's just out of a Bodyshop,hence the dusty water stains on the scuttle. G3 and water?

Anyway,top work and top car.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not a lover of imprezas always seem a wee bit chavvy to me but that is the nicest one I've seen on here.

Top job mate


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice!

Like the colour too :thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Lovely detail on a nice motor! Great write up aswell, i also think that the pack you give the customer is a fantastic touch


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great motor!:thumb:

Great photo's too.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super work that mate


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Lovely job.
> 
> I'm guessing that's just out of a Bodyshop,hence the dusty water stains on the scuttle. G3 and water?
> 
> Anyway,top work and top car.


Cheers mate. Indeed it is  roof had just been redone.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Great work, love wr1's done a few and owned one as well! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Great job done.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

DE 1981 said:


> I'm not a lover of imprezas always seem a wee bit chavvy to me but that is the nicest one I've seen on here.
> 
> Top job mate


Don't let Clarke hear you say that!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Can I ask where you get the personalised leather document wallets? would be perfect for a small non-detailing venture i'm looking into!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Don't let Clarke hear you say that!


He said it to try and wind me up,Gav hates all things to do with Polished Bliss - it's highly amusing


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> He said it to try and wind me up,Gav hates all things to do with Polished Bliss - it's highly amusing


Ha ha that's brilliant, really is.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Oops opened up a can of something wormy! 
My bad


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Superb job! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish, and a cracking write up matey:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Really like these WR1's, and this is a really nice example of one.

But where the air filter cone is in the engine bay, is there something at the end packing it away from the inner wing?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work Christian


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Really like these WR1's, and this is a really nice example of one.
> 
> But where the air filter cone is in the engine bay, is there something at the end packing it away from the inner wing?


Hi Ant, yes there is, the silicon pipe needs trimming to bring it in a tad. This was just to stop the filter hitting the wing. The owner is on the case


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunnin work


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Simply stunning detail on a awesome motor.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic job, thanks for the write-up.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent job as usual :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Great in depth write up and a fantastic result for your labour.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work on an amazing car


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, how do you rate the #80? Haven't actually seen much use from other people.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice touch with the service book at the end.

Difficult colour to pick up the correction shots, but well done all the same!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

gally said:


> Fantastic work mate, how do you rate the #80? Haven't actually seen much use from other people.


Its very nice to use as a light finishing polish, quite oily so will have a slightly longer working time than some others. An old one but a good one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I always heard people mention the oils but after an IPA wipedown it's not too much of a big deal just needs worked. Thanks.

Surely you don't give a booklet away with all your details. That would be a lot of booklets.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Every full Stage 1 or Stage 2 (machine polishing details) recieves a booklet and a new insert when they return to me to keep their records up to date.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Invisible Touch said:


> Every full Stage 1 or Stage 2 (machine polishing details) recieves a booklet and a new insert when they return to me to keep their records up to date.


If you can can you pm me where you get the record books from please :thumb:

Dave


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing Job, lovely finish. :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice work, Love the WR1


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

ALOT of effort all round, defo put in that last 10%


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice, love the colour, you don't seem many around this clean


----------

